# 260gtx race gas good idea?



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

The octane is overkill but I like the idea of ethanol free gas. Read one forum members said he wasn't happy with the performance of it and ran into carb issues. Now sure if it was the gas or a prettyexisting condition with the Machine. The big Box Stores have it for 20+ a gallon. The suncco in Abington has it for a lot cheaper.

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Higher octane fuels are more difficult to ignite so perhaps that was the problem. For my yard equipment I use 91 premium from Shell which has no ethanol in it. Some get mixed with oil for the Stihl equipment (89 minimum), the rest of it goes into the roto-tiller, lawnmower, and snowblower. The root-tiller is pre-ethanol era so I use the ethanol free to avoid problems.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

What is this ethanol in gas you speak of:icon_smile_big:

In seriousness though, I would go with the gallon bottles of 4 stroke gas from a big box store if I was in a state with ethanol issues before messing with gas that is over ten points to high octane


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Did you say $20+ per gallon? I don't believe my budget would allow for much of that up here in the U.P. if I read that right. Station down the road sells ethanol free premium for a lot less than $20, but then, I've never had problems using plain old regular in any of my OPE.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Did you say $20+ per gallon? I don't believe my budget would allow for much of that up here in the U.P. if I read that right. Station down the road sells ethanol free premium for a lot less than $20, but then, I've never had problems using plain old regular in any of my OPE.


 I agree. Also buy non alcohol 91 octane at my local Shell station (only non alcohol they carry) for the lawn mower, snow blowers and a pair of classic cars I own. Mix in Seafoam at 1 ounce per gal and it's been golden for me.
I've torn down more carbs on small engines with crystalized crap in them from gasohol (I assume) than I care to think of. I've not had any issues doing it this way. Non alcohol costs about $1.30 a gal more than gasohol but it's worth it for not having carb and injector issues.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Before I used racing gas with the high octane and price I'd just use use the E10 with some stabilizer and make sure I drain and run dry the carb after each use.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Lower Octane*

I'll have to look around here in Ma. 4 plus a gallon would be nice. I think all the stations around here have ethanol in them unless you go with higher octane.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

You are correct, in eastern MA. there are no gas stations that sell ethanol free gas. The Sunoco in Abington was the last to carry it but they switched at the pump about a year and a half ago and only carry the racing fuel you spoke of. I've been meaning to check a local Marina on the coast to see if they carry ethanol free, so that may be another option. Personally, I wouldn't pay the high price for True Fuel in my larger OPE. I use the Marine Stabil with Seafoam and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

MA and CT (and some other states) have outlawed ethanol-free fuel at the pump for road use. (I suspect we can blame the corn lobby). 

If that Sunoco carries VP Racing there's a good chance they also carry VP Small Engine fuel. The latter is 91 or 92 octane as I recall. (same as more expensive TruFuel you buy in the big box store or Amazon for 4-stroke engines). They sell it in 1 gallon or 5 gallon cans. Last winter I bought a 5 gallon can for my Honda 928 TAS and ran fine, and it was more than enough qty, and I also used it for other small engines. I ran the carb dry after the Spring oil change and it test started on the first pull this week (same VP fuel I bought a year ago, no stabilizer added). 

The 5 gallon pail was about $65 as I recall and for those who are outraged by $10+ per gallon IMHO it's worth it for the reliability and convenience factor, not to mention the downtime and aggravation avoidance for cleaning carbs from bad fuel. (The only thing worse than working on a failed engine is working on a failed engine in sub-freezing temps when you can't get out of your driveway.)

(edit -- It's a small $ amount when you consider how little fuel most homeowners use for snow or garden equipment). Maybe a different matter for a pro, but the pros don't let the fuel sit too long.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

for those of you that use the shell high octane gas are you pumping this right into your can or do you put a couple gallons in your vehicle first


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I use Shell V-power 91 with seafoam. So far never had a problem with lawnmower and snowthrower.

Pump straight into can with seafoam.


----------



## bpahlm79 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Well got some good news and some Bad news.*

The good news is I can get the stuff I want. The Bad news is it is at least 1.5 hours away. If you use this website it will give you the location of ethanol free gas near you.
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada

I found stuff as cheap as 2.71 a gallon. That's a he'll of a lot cheaper than 12 bucks I was looking at here in the Boston area.

Now to decide if I want to make a 3hr trip 60 bucks.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> for those of you that use the shell high octane gas are you pumping this right into your can or do you put a couple gallons in your vehicle first


It goes straight into a gas can. The little bit of regular that might have been in the hose hasn't had any noticeable effect.


----------

